# Hardcore Nasty thread - Tampons



## WoodRose

Not for the faint of heart....

Always wondered, couldn't used tampons be used for catfish bait?

Seems like it would be a resource that could go to waste - thought about it over the years, but never went fishing often enough to try it.


----------



## kyredneck

Possibly, IF they're 'biting', as in coming out of winter dormancy, pre-spawn, post spawn, etc., etc.. But, egad, you'd just be putting more sewage in the waters.

Bear in mind not all catfish feed on 'rotten dead stuff', and even for those that do it's almost never their preferred diet.

Simple dough bait made from fermented flour and/or meal would be immensely more effective for channel cats (and a myriad variety of suckers) than a bloody tampon.

Best of all, find what they're foraging on at that time and place and use it for bait. That's just about a 'guarantee' to catch fish.


----------



## kyredneck

You like 'hardcore worst case scenarions' - Cannibalism, would you do it to stay alive? (you have to admit it's a plentiful source of food)


----------



## TheAnt

Flag on the field -- unsportsman-like conduct


You can catch fish on many different baits but some are simply unnecessarily foul. Just because you can doesnt mean you should... practice restraint and preserve us the contents of our stomachs.


----------



## cnsper

The potential to spread disease in the water systems is just too great to risk it for a catfish. Besides you can probably catch 50-100 pan fish before you caught a catfish.


----------



## kyredneck

...and then use the smaller panfish as bait for big catfish, trust me, it works.....


----------



## DJgang

Interesting .... :ignore:


----------



## Sentry18

I'm with you. My sarcasm meter nearly exploded just from reading the title. Once something like that has been read it cannot be unread.


----------



## Friknnewguy

It's like unringing a bell Sentry .


----------



## Sentry18

It also seems that every thread WoodRose starts is HARDCORE!


----------



## pawpaw

Sentry,
Aren't you the one who started the 'condom' thread? To the OP - Go wash your greasy hands from pulling our chains.....


----------



## Sentry18

Are you comparing the wonderment and pure joy that was the condom thread with a dirty tampon thread. SHAME! 

I was actually being literal. I have seen 3 or 4 threads by WoodRose and they all started with "hardcore".


----------



## Dakine

i"m not up on the dynamics of Rose, I dont know if she's talking about her used tampon or he's talking about the SO's used... and not only that, fish are opportunistic feeders.


I spend hundreds of dollars getting some really kick ass gear before a scuba trip, we're fishing on the way out to the dive site. Guess what, $20 lures doesnt catch a damn thing, you know what was pulling in tuna as fast as we could pull them in and put them in the bucket and put the line back in the water?????.....

string.

white string. about 2 inches of it tied in a knot on the hook and it was getting hit EVERY time it hit the water, and I switched bait, and guess what... I was catching instead of fishing... LOL!


----------



## mamabear2012

Ok....I'm sure you could catch fish that way but I'll be damned if I'm eating dinner at YOUR house!


----------



## FatTire

I don't know about using tampons to bait fish, but I have it on good authority that menstrual blood is especially attractive to mammals, particularly bears... And tampons come with a handy tie string


----------



## BareGrills

Rlly woodrose,i already have the flu,
now im sick to my stomach! :barf:


----------



## whisperingwinds

That's just gross! I'm just shuddering thinking about it.


----------



## pawpaw

This post deleted by author for poor judgement call


----------



## Archetype

Using panfish is the correct answer for faster fishing. Catfish are predatory before they grab funny smelling items.


----------



## Fireman4c

kyredneck said:


> ...and then use the smaller panfish as bait for big catfish, trust me, it works.....


We use hole live bream down here in South Arkansas they work great. We have tried tilapia a few times also. If you put them on a limb line our trout line the will stay alive for about a week!


----------

